# Laptop won't recognize my SD card?



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a Micro SD card + adapter that has worked since I got it, but now when I put it in my laptop, it doesn't get recognized. I put it in my computer and it gets recognized, so it's not the SD card/adapter. Also, the slot where I insert the SD card has a blue light to signify when the card is in the slot, but the light is always on now?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check the SD device manufacturer's support site for updated drivers.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I can't find the page for the drivers! 

I have:

Kingston 2 GB Micro SD
SD-C02G


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think *jcgriff2 *is suggesting that the look for a driver for your SD Card/Adapter not for the SD card. *
*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes... look under Memory Technology Driver (or similar) in Device Manager -
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

- RIGHT-click on one of the devices listed
- click "Properties"
- click "driver" tab
- click "Driver Details"

Look up driver name --> Driver Reference Table 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I have open my device manager, but I don't see anything like "Memory Technology Driver"

I have:

Batteries
Computer
Disk drives
Display adapters
DVD/CD-ROM drives
Human Interface Devices
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Imaging devices
Keyboards
Mice and other pointing devices
Modems
Monitors
Network Adapters
Ports (COM & LPT)
Processors
Sound, video and game controllers
Storage controllers
System devices
Universal Serial Bus controllers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What OS are you running - Vista or Windows 7? OS under username = XP.

Please update profile details - 3rd line down - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/profile.php?do=editprofile

Run BSOD file collection script and I'll see if I can find SD card driver (skip step #3 for now) -

BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Is SD card slot built into system? If SD adapter, plug it in before running the script.

Attach resulting zip file to this post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

